# Travel insurance????



## vanna (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi,

Anyone advise on best travel insurer please. 
Looking for insurer for person 70 + on medication.

Many Thanks.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

staysure seem to come up trumps for many..
Lots of pre existing conditions are included...


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

ANNUAL MULTITRIP....LV and CCC

Loads of others if you just want a short trip. Above covers up to 90 days per trip Chris


----------



## vanna (Jan 10, 2013)

*travel insurance????*

Many thanks for replies, forgot to mention also covering travel for up to six months.


----------



## bb46 (Oct 26, 2008)

We use this company - very good for medical problems that have cost us £500+ in the past. Last year our cover cost us £141 in total for 2 of us. If you are staying in Europe try:

www.ehicplus.com

I'm not sure what the residency restrictions are but its worth checking out

Barbara


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

We have an 'EU Annual' multi trip incl.skiing for two of us - I am 71(cover lasts to 74). Premium GBP 220

Cover is with Worldwide Travel Ins Services

Tel 01892 833338

worldwideinsure.com

Geoff


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

I use Staysure.

Jed


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

If you want 6 months then you will have to go for LOng Stay Single trip insurance if over 70:=-

Staysure
Camping and Caravanning
Rias

If your house insurance is due then get it with Comfort Insurance and this will then allow you to buy their annual multitrip insurance which will then cover your 6 month trip.

Take a look at my posting here for further info http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/fo...home-Insurance-quotes-compared-for-you/33207/

Chris


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I tried loads including Staysure- pre-existing med conditions and log term holiday. -No Joy

Then got a Policy with LV


----------



## cliffhanger (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi

If it's 90 days, then the cheapest, with a heart attack declared and a fistful of pills, is Virgin at £165.00. None of the above get anywhere near it.

For longer, then take your pick.

Cliff 8)


----------

